# need to "move" a heavy trailer



## bxd20 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi everyone-

I need to move a heavy trailer. It's not really a camper, I hope you can forgive me, but these forums seemed like they had wise people on them and I need some level headed advise.

Here's the situation. I have a 2007 Buick Rendezvous. Rated to tow 3500lbs. I need to move a trailer that weighs 8000 lbs. Now before you go crazy on me, here is why I keep saying I need to "move" it and not "tow" it.

I need to tow it 0.86 miles (yes, I mean less than 1 mile). Top speed - 10mph. Paved residential side street, minimal traffic. I figured I'd put the transmission in "1" and keep it to 5-10mph.

As long as I'm gentle on the gas, and brakes, I think the forces/stresses on my vehicle will be LESS than someone towing a 3500lb trailer, driving normally at typical speeds, right?

So yes technically I'd still be towing it but not the way most people envision.

If I'm smart, gentle on throttle and brakes, and take it easy, will I be ok?

Appreciate any thoughts.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

My concern would be the tounge weight, I do NOT think your vehicle is equipped for that kind of weight and if she broke lose on ya during the move you'd be in deep trouble and have to call a towing company which would cost you huge bucks.

My advice would be to either borrow a buddies vehicle or hire someone to do it for you. If we were only talking about 1000 punds over the class of the vehicle I would say sure do it but that's ALLOT over weight..

That's just my two cents anyways, good luck with it and please let us know how you made out!


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

In agreement.


----------



## bxd20 (Jun 15, 2009)

Tongue weight... good point, didn't even consider that. Would probably crush my rear suspension.


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Now I thought of something that would work, with the distance and the speed you are talking about - does the jack have a wheel on it? Then you could leave the tongue weight on that and slowly pull it with no weight on your suspension.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

um is it a frame hitch or bumper hitch on the vehicle your towing with? That will make a big difference in weather you could do it or not.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

oh and one other thing is it a flat deck tailor if so does it weigh 8000 or capable of hauling 8000?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, at 3500 lbs rating, it's probably a bumper hitch - DON'T TRY MY SUGGESTION IF ITS A BUMPER HITCH.


----------



## bxd20 (Jun 15, 2009)

*frame hitch*

The Rendezvous doesn't come with a "real bumper", like many crossovers there's just a bumper cover. The hitch is aftermarket and goes to the frame. Like this:

http://www.hitchsource.com/images/13469.jpg

I will have to check about the wheel on the jack.

Still got a couple weeks to decide to rent a truck or what to do.

Thanks.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

OK so about the trailer is it flat deck or what kind is it? is it like a bobcat trailer and is it loaded my question is it must be one hell of a trailer to weigh that much most heavy trailers don't weigh near that much for legal reasons and weight laws so unless its a track hoe trailer i think the weight is off. Please let me know. The frame hitch you have is capeble of handiling it and weight rateings are figured at highway speeds.


----------



## bxd20 (Jun 15, 2009)

You guessed it correctly. Bobcat trailer, loaded. Bobcat is around 7500 + attachments and trailer.


----------



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Ok that helps could it be done yes but make sure you run the bobcat back enough were it doesnt squat the hauling vehicle it would be fun to drive but um we would try it. Ok that said i would run the cat on the road and haul the trailer with my vehicle ive driven my cat across town many times people hate it but hey gets it there. if its a rentel they may frown on that. But for safety reasons get a truck at least half ton with a frame hitch. Would i try it sure but would be risky at best.


----------

